
The Warez Song - nimz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M2rjKDCT58
======
nimz
This version has a more nostalgic video:
[https://youtu.be/5zA1Zkz5DUE](https://youtu.be/5zA1Zkz5DUE)

